

Big Guys of Information Technology - cooldiamond
http://quartsoft.com/blog/201406/big-guys-information-technology-world-infographic

======
cooldiamond
Less then two dozens of IT giants support the life in the huge information
technology world by making it possible all kinds of businesses to exist. Those
businesses rage from a mom blogger to an industry mogul.

